# Andros or Abaco?



## flyfishingpensacola (Jul 13, 2018)

Pourbaix22 said:


> Taking the old lady for a week, never been to either place as I spend most of my time in Belize.
> Any tips, suggestions?
> Better wading island?
> Seems like Abaco has a bit more going on fishing aside but Andros may be the better fishing island?
> Thanks for any input


Small hope bay lodge on andros


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

My family went to Abaco last summer. They stayed in a resort and fished for bones. They want to go back next year with me.


----------



## jonrconner (May 20, 2015)

Your wife isn’t gonna like Andros, happy wife, happy life, you better go to Abaco and be able to go out to dinner after your better half has had a massage.
JC


----------



## G McC (May 16, 2018)

Never been to Andros but went to Green Turtle Cay Abaco in June had great time. Fished with Ronnie Sawyer and caught the biggest bonefish of my life just shy of 10lbs. Saw fish the one morning I tried to DIY on foot but couldn't catch up to the school. Rented a little boat to island hop and found lots of good bars and restaurants. Highly recommend it!


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

Will be on Abaco (staying in Marsh) in October for a week. Great discussions on both Abaco and Andros in the "DIY Bonefish book". Agree that your better half may be happier in the Abacos (including barrier islands like Green Turtle and Elbow). We're fishing a couple of days with Capt Jody Albury. By the way, something that I misunderstood, from August thru October is low season. We like to travel in low season for obvious reasons. However, what that means in the Abacos is: 75% of the bars and restaurants are closed for vacation. Plan accordingly.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

If they are open this time of year, Small Hope Bay Lodge is nice. It’s not fancy but great customer service and outstanding meals in the evenings. Intro to scuba, lots of guides and fish and quiet. The down side, they used to only have direct flights from FL on Tuesday so we had 3 flights from Houston. You can easily drive from the lodge to N Andros, where there are bigger bones. Snorkeling and scuba are first rate at this lodge. If your wife doesn’t like these activities and needs to shop, go elsewhere. The folks that run Small Hope really cater to guests.


----------

